# How long do you keep your truck/plow?



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

I have a 2002 2500HD with an 8' Western, all bought new. The truck has about 63K miles on it and works well, as does the plow. They are, however, almost eight years old and I'm wondering if I should be thinking about getting new equipment while I can still get something for them now. 

I like running the newest equipment I can especially in the snow plowing business.


Appreciate any advice.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll buy it...I'm on the other side of the fence. A $10,000 truck can push the same amount of snow as a $40,000 truck. As long as you maintain it properly and treat it right, your downtime will be minimal. I'm shooting for 6 more years out of my truck. My last truck (sold Oct. 2008) was a '95 chevy 1/2 ton with 225,000 miles, the same plow from day 1 and plowed every year. I think my maintanence costs are pretty much the same with both trucks but I will be checking my records when I do my taxes.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with M&M, keep it till it dies or becomes too expensive to keep fixing. New trucks have their problems too- sure they may be fixed for free, but you may be screwed due to down time.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i keep em till they die...with this tight economy, can't afford to constantly have truck payments.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We still run 3-2000 F 250's in our mix, kms range from 90K-450K. All go to work every day, (plowing and salting) and produce for us like any other truck. They have all been paid for at least 7 years, and although they have the occasional breakdown, they are still worth keeping. They have all been repainted and look respectful. I dont plan on selling them anytime soon-they will eventually become backups if required. Maintenance and oil spray is very important in our line of work. We could probably get another 3-4 years out of these trucks before we part them out. BTW-they all have 10 year old westerns and salters on them. Our secret is to remove the salters after each event and wash them out. We have the luxury and store the trucks indoors too.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

We still have a 99 1500 that does alot of residentials. A crack over 150000 miles on the same engine and trans(hope I didn't jinx myself) If it ain't broke why replace it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I keep mine until they can't pass state inspection or if somthing major breaks and it would cost more to fix than the truck is worth.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I keep my trucks till they die, or being a ford rots out around me.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Buy a new truck and plow and keep the old one as a backup or add another driver. Thats how I do it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I trade my personal rig for a newer truck every 3 years 
Plow has been around for 5 years and thinking about a new one next year


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I run my personal plow truck up to 125,000 then get a new one and pass the old one on to the business fleet. The work trucks are run til there close to 200,000 miles or when major issues come up. I have changed trucks sooner if a good deal comes around though...


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

My 2001 is closing in on 70,000 miles and I'll keep it around for another 2-3 winters as long as I have no major issues. Just bought it last Nov. (2008) w/ 28,000 miles so I put on a ton of highway miles.

Hopefully the 2001 will be switched to the "business" vehicle and I will get a new personal truck after this winter.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

my 94 dodge 3500 I ran until 2007 with almost 250k on it. I did have 2 differant plows on it, just bought some new plows and put the old one on an older truck and took one of the new ones. I say run it as long as it is cost effective.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Exactly the same here. Run them till they die, or look to bad to have my name on them going down the road. Nobody wants to see an old piece of crap rusted out truck plowing the lot, and then getting the bill for snowplowing. All the managers, or business owners know that they are getting overcharged, if the equipment looks like hell.


----------



## Dodge318 (Dec 20, 2008)

I still plow with my 1995 Dodge Ram with 250K on it. Original Motor and trans. Not a spot of rust on it. It outlasted the 2001 Chevrolet that was supposed to replace it.

Old doesn't always mean bad. I only have 20 accounts, But I also do some on-call for a friends company. I've got an old International Scout as a back up.


----------



## jpickett (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got a 98 F-150 with a 97 Sno-way on it. The truck is on its 2nd engine and 2nd trany. No rust and shiny as it was on day one. But with 205,000 miles on it I still feel that its more cost effective to keep it. It it helps I already have a new plow in the shop and am shoping for a 2nd truck. Note I said second truck.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

am still plowing with the 74 power wagon dodge truck it's an 3/4 ton.. the engine has been replaced but again it's been running 15 years time for an replace.. did not like how this engine runs. 
the plow is an Northman it still works.. no problems with down times.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I am generally the last owner of my equipment, unless I no longer use it period. Just did fresh body work and paint on the '78, '82, and S15. The 78's frame is getting thin in places, that will be its eventual death, but otherwise we just keep on going and going and going...


----------



## ShadmorePlowing (Nov 6, 2009)

I only buy used, I make sure they were well maintained (and I continue to maintain). I got a 2001 Chevy 2500HD with 84k on it. I am going to run it till its death. It looks great, and no rust. I am with M&M, pushes snow just as good as a new truck. But with no truck payment!


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Our oldest truck is a 92, has about 230 miles going forward. bought it 5 yrs ago for 1500 w/ the plow, thought it was going to be a back up, such a good truck its out every storm. next yr the wife gets her suburban and we will put a plow on her truck to take on more accounts. I just get tired of making truck payments. we are in the process of redoing the body on the 92, took the truck bed off and installed a dump on it ran out of time this fall so in the spring it will go in for new rockers, cab corrners, and paint. much cheeper than a new truck.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

As far as my personal truck goes, I've had a brand new Chevy every two years since 1992. My 2008 HD2500 has 47,000 miles right now and it's about 18 months old. My plow I usually run on two consecutive trucks, then put it on something else in the fleet. 

The rest of the fleet, I keep 'em up and running until they're not worth putting the money into anymore. Just last week I sold our 1999 K2500, with 155,000 miles, to a sub of mine. Just purchased a 2004 HD2500 today to replace it... 116,000 mile Florida truck, never seen snow or salt. Having it shipped up here, hope to get at least a few years out of it.


----------

